# 32 Hours of Suffering and Glory from Mavic



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Enjoy!

Les Alpes part 1 - A non-stop journey from Évian-les-Bains to Nice - YouTube


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Here's his bike set-up in case anyone is interested:

Mike Cotty's 666km trans-Alpine bike setup | road.cc


----------

